
Buying Glasses Online Will Explode Once Eye Exams Go Digital - walterbell
https://www.forbes.com/sites/richardkestenbaum/2018/04/24/online-eyeglasses-has-explosive-growth-ahead-of-it/#2b5c620727c8
======
Nomentatus
Or when people realize that if they don't have much astigmatism (asymmetric
vision problems) they can shop at a dollar store for what they need.

